# The witcher 2 &quot;Gitter&quot;



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. September 2011)

Hi,

nachdem ich nun endlich meinen neuen Rechner habe (special thanks to Herb), habe ich the witcher 2 gespielt und bin begeistert.
Doch eines stört mich an der Erfahrung, ob mans glaubt oder nicht: Die Optik!
Versteht mich nicht falsch, die Grafik ist brillant aber bei vielen Texturen (vorallem Schatten) gehen die enden nicht weich ineinander über, sondern enden in einer Art "Drahtgitter", weiß nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll. Die enden werden nicht immer blasser,, wie es sein soll, sondern man sieht Gitterförmige Muster, wenn man nah genug dran ist (ich sitze recht nah am Monitor).

Einstellungen: Full Hd, alle Details auf Maximum ausser Übersampling.

Sapphire 8670
Phenom 2 x4
4GB

Danke schon mal.


edit: Habe das hier gefunden: 
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/threads/1008913-gitter?

Exakt so. 

Aber die Schatten runterzustellen finde ich jetzt nicht so berauschend...


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Das ist glaub ich die Schatten-"Technik", das sind so Schattengitter, die über die Figuren usw. gelegt werden. Bin nicht sicher, aber ich meine, das hat auch mit AMD zu tun, da die Spielenginge daraufhin nicht perfekt abgestimmt ist ^^  vlt google nochmal wegen witcher 2 schatten amd, ob es da ne Lösung gibt. Oder vlt. ist das ja schon mit nem Treiberupdate geregelt?


----------



## chbdiablo (19. September 2011)

War bei mir auch so, kann man wohl nichts machen. Je nach Beleuchtung im Spiel fällt es mal mehr, mal weniger auf, ist im Ganzen aber schon recht ärgerlich.
Das Problem ist bekannt und ist eigentlich kein Problem, sondern schlichtweg so wie die Schatten im Spiel implementiert sind.
Im offiziellen Forum wird ein Tool verlinkt, mit dem man die Einstellung über das Optionsmenü hinaus verändern kann: The Witcher 2 Tweaker at The Witcher Nexus - The Witcher 2 mods and community
Du solltest versuchen, AA ein, Sharpen jedoch auszuschalten.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. September 2011)

Sharpen ist nicht als Option gegeben?


----------



## chbdiablo (19. September 2011)

"Allow Sharpen", auf der rechten Seite des Tools.
Persönlich getestet habe ich das nicht, im Witcher-Forum meinte einer, es hilft etwas.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. September 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> "Allow Sharpen", auf der rechten Seite des Tools.
> Persönlich getestet habe ich das nicht, im Witcher-Forum meinte einer, es hilft etwas.


 
Naja... der Effekt ist fast weg, aber ist halt schon deutlich unschärfer... Sehr schade, da hätte CDPR längst nachbessern müssen. Ist bekannt ob 2.0 das Problem löst?


----------



## Hawkins (21. September 2011)

Das gleiche Problem gab es schon bei Witcher 1 und auch da konnte man nur mit herunterregeln der Grafik Abhilfe schaffen. Es liegt einfach an der Gameengine, da wird auch ein Patch nichts bringen.


----------



## chbdiablo (21. September 2011)

Also TW1 hatte eine ganz andere Grafikengine, da gab es diese Gitterschatten in der Form nicht.
Erst heute gabs einen Newsletter zu 2.0, da stehen aber nur die großen Änderungen drin, morgen gibts aber einen Stream wo alle Neuerungen von 2.0 bekannt gegeben werden sollen, VÖ ist in einer Woche.


----------

